# I don't think my new kitten likes me..



## omgzeloswilder (Dec 26, 2009)

I got my kitten on the 24th. It's a male ragdoll. I've lived with dogs my entire life so maybe I'm just not used to cats? He's comfortable enough around me but doesn't follow me around (like I heard ragdolls do) and he's really skittish around my hands and legs. He'll stop what he's doing if he thinks I'm moving in to pet him and sit up and kind of back up. He purrs when I pick him up. But I don't really feel a connection coming from him.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Just because other ragdolls have done it, doesn't mean he will. Each cat has their own personality, and they don't really care what their breed is supposed to do! :lol: 

The connection and trust will come with time, I'm sure. You've got to learn each other's quirks and learn to trust one another.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

It sounds like it's only been a few days since your kitty came home? Give him time. 

I remember when my housemate in grad school got her new cat. The cat stayed under my bed for 30 hours straight and then for a week would only nip out for a few minutes at a time to eat or be petted. But once she was confident she was a wonderfully playful and affectionate cat!

Sometimes it takes cats time to get comfortable with new people and new surroundings. Give him a little time and I'm sure he'll be as affectionate as you could want.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have to remember that from his point of view, you're a GIANT!!! Get down on your hands and knees when you want to approach him, it's a bit less threatening.

It sounds like he's coming around pretty well, though. Some cats hide for days.

Do you have any pictures yet you can share with us?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If your new to the world of cats here is a good author who would give you a jump start to how cats think. she has several books out. here is one that youd enjoy.

Think Like a Cat: How to Raise a Well-Adjusted Cat--Not a Sour Puss by Pam Johnson-Bennett
http://www.amazon.com/Think-Like-Cat-Well-Adjusted-Cat-Not/dp/0140288546/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3









Playing with your kitty, sitting by him when you feed him, just plain ole being around each other will help your new cat form a love trust bond with you. It takes time and effort. Wed love to see pictures of your new addition.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a raggie. Savor the last few days that you can go anywhere in your house without a feline escort. 

I rehomed a Raggie who walked up to me outdoors. When she first visited she spent 2 hours on my lap. After she moved in she avoided me for a while (she did have health issues at the time) but after about a week she relaxed in her new environment and now I have to sneak around to get chores done without waking her so I can do things without her supervision.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Dec 28, 2009)

Give the kitten a little time and try to see it from his point of view; he has been swept away from his mum and siblings into a different environment with new smells and it probably is a bit overwhelming. Play with him - especially with wand type toys to begin with for a day or two, and talk to him gently and when he is more confident start picking him up more. YOu could get some Felifriend which you can spray on your hands which may make him feel more comfortable. Believe me after he is feeling a bit more at home and confident he will follow you EVERYWHERE!

Look forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## Thekittycat (Dec 30, 2009)

Just because most of a breed does something does not meen that all cats from that breed will. My cat when I got him as a kitten 5 years ago was scared of everything for the first week. In the second week I sat down a pet and played with him but he would still not follow me. All cats are different. My cats still only follows me unless im going to the kitchen where the treats are. And if I just pet him for a while then stop he will follow me wanting more. My advice to you is spend alot of time with him/her and pet him/her for a while then walk away see if the kitten follows you. If not try to make it clear where you keep the treats for the kitten. Once it knows it will follow you there. Just remember to not give it treats every time it follows you there because you don't want it overweight. Hope I helped.


----------

